

Quit Pretending There Isn't A Videogame Rape Culture - th0ma5
http://critdamage.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/quit-pretending-there-isnt-videogame.html

======
tokenizer
I read this and then checked the trailer out, and I'm a little confused.

How is this associated with JUST video games and not culture at large. This is
a problem with our obsession with Novelty, and our crude history of already
being a sexist and violent culture (globally).

If he's trying to say they've taken it too far with this trailer, I find that
hypocritical if they wouldn't equally disregard Quentin Tarantino's works.
They also have skimpy outfits, and violence.

I just think we're all in a race to out offend each other in this post modern
society. It's scary where you wonder we'll be in 20 years from now.

------
Mz
I find this baffling. I think this is just not a very effective means to
combat such a thing. I've thought a lot about such things over the years. It
seems to me this is like having sex to try to preserve virginity...or
something. The thing about "rape culture" is that it is fundamentally
disrespectful. So is ranting and cussing at people. That isn't the means to
combat this.

Something I used to say in online forums when people had a shit fit about too
much "fighting" in the community: "Fighting against the fighting is still
fighting." Similarly, pissing on other people to protest lack of respect in
the world is just adding more disrespect to the world. You cannot get there
from here. Step away from the gaming console. Plant a tree. Go be polite to a
neighbor. Forgive someone. Pay off a debt. Play Good Samartan. Love the world
a little bit and treat someone with respect and compassion today. High handed
holier than thou behavior doesn't make the world a better place.

